# DoorDashers, they're coming for your guns!



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

Makes me want to do Doordash more. What a ridiculous policy from Uber and Lyft.

Off the top of my head there was at least one delivery driver who got stabbed to death in my area.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Moms can demand what ever they want. The people that legally carry will ignore the silly policies in place and continue to carry with no one knowing. For 6 years I worked right next to a gun hating mom who was very open about it. Can't tell you how many times she said she would never be near anyone with a gun. I quietly laughed knowing every day she worked right next to me and my gun.


----------



## MtchMych (Apr 19, 2021)

I am retired law enforcement and under the Federal Law Enforcement Officers Safety Act, it is strongly encouraged, especially in KY, for all retired officers be armed at all times. Take it as it is.


----------



## HPRohit (Apr 9, 2018)

Drivers Demand Moms to STFU.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

When I was driving I always carried how can you not just remain calm have a multi directional dash cam and a license carry permit and your all set. I recommend a small Glock 42 6 RD 380 ACP light weight compact easy to control 6 shot.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

With more drivers getting attacked and killed, it's smart for them to carry. These gig companies aren't protecting drivers, so drivers need to protect themselves. You can always find another gig if you're deactivated for carrying a gun. But you only have one life.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## mr.sconie (Nov 14, 2019)

At a concealed carry class as i type this


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

I am Canadian Born, grew up in Chi-town and live in H-Town, so I will tell you if I am told not to carry a firearm, well I will tell that company to eat a big one!


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Moms can demand what ever they want. The people that legally carry will ignore the silly policies in place and continue to carry with no one knowing. For 6 years I worked right next to a gun hating mom who was very open about it. Can't tell you how many times she said she would never be near anyone with a gun. I quietly laughed knowing every day she worked right next to me and my gun.


That's great! I worked in a rabidly anti gun company for 10 years, and I was a reserve deputy sheriff the entire time. My boss knew I always carried and to his credit never brought it up. I was responsible for coordinating policy development and it tickled me that our workplace safety policy included language that was specifically added for my benefit; very specific verbiage about the "no firearms" policy applying to everyone, including law enforcement officers "not conducting official police business on the premises." It cracked me up, knowing that the only reason anyone would ever see my weapon would be if I had a reason to conduct OFFICIAL POLICE BUSINESS on the premises!


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Cvillegordo said:


> That's great! I worked in a rabidly anti gun company for 10 years, and I was a reserve deputy sheriff the entire time. My boss knew I always carried and to his credit never brought it up. I was responsible for coordinating policy development and it tickled me that our workplace safety policy included language that was specifically added for my benefit; very specific verbiage about the "no firearms" policy applying to everyone, including law enforcement officers "not conducting official police business on the premises."


Rule one do not draw your firearm unless you are going to use it!

So many people think 💭 that those like me that carry draw first but I have drew my gun once and that was years ago, but I am more like Wyatt Erp and draw as a last resource!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Great i will open carry mine tomorrow on all orders . I will put my door dash hat on as well .
Wtf do they want to take away dd drivers guns ? Were not allowed to protect our self ?
Quote of a future robber . ( rob this door dash driver there not allowed to carry guns safe havens )


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> Moms can demand what ever they want. The people that legally carry will ignore the silly policies in place and continue to carry with no one knowing. For 6 years I worked right next to a gun hating mom who was very open about it. Can't tell you how many times she said she would never be near anyone with a gun. I quietly laughed knowing every day she worked right next to me and my gun.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 596454


😂


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

How would the moms even know if a driver had a gun? Was the driver carrying open? Not concealed? 

You have to ask yourself, when would you pull your gun? If someone had a gun pointed at you and says get out of the car. Would you pull your gun out and try to shoot hoping he doesn’t shoot first?


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm not a gun owner so excuse my ignorance. I was always afraid I would shoot my dick off, can I assume the safety is on when you carry? How do you take the safety off and fire a shot with a gun pointed at your head? Always wondered about that. Note I am NOT anti-gun and not being critical of drivers who carry.


----------



## Ghost007 (Mar 6, 2019)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> I'm not a gun owner so excuse my ignorance. I was always afraid I would shoot my dick off, can I assume the safety is on when you carry? How do you take the safety off and fire a shot with a gun pointed at your head? Always wondered about that. Note I am NOT anti-gun and not being critical of drivers who carry.


The answer would be in a question. Do you carry one in the chamber? And how fast can you move? I'm reading this whole thing as another psychological operation courtesy of the powers that be.


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

I’m sick of parents thinking they have any right to tell the rest of us how to live or conduct our business. These busybody “Moms” opposed to everything can take their runny-nosed, gross children and their fat, khaki-wearing husbands and f*** right off.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> I'm not a gun owner so excuse my ignorance. I was always afraid I would shoot my dick off, can I assume the safety is on when you carry? How do you take the safety off and fire a shot with a gun pointed at your head? Always wondered about that. Note I am NOT anti-gun and not being critical of drivers who carry.


Just because you have a gun does not always mean you have an advantage. Practice, practice, practice, and keep practicing. You learn to take the safety off as you draw the gun. That is is you choose to have a gun with a safety. I don't carry a gun with a safety. The safety is having a proper holster and keeping your finger off the trigger until you are ready to fire.

As for someone having a gun pointing at you, that is called drawing from the drop. You comply and you wait for your turn which almost always presents its self. Practicing gives you the confidence to make a quick draw, having a draw to first shot under 1 second is my goal.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

I agree. Rights come with responsibilities. If someone chooses to carry a gun they should be experienced and skilled in its use. That comes with practice. When I carried, I was shooting on a regular basis. I would run or do push-ups to raise my heart rate to replicate an armed confrontation. Hitting a target is a lot harder when your heart is pounding in your chest.

My permit to carry expired a few years ago and I never renewed it. My job no longer took me into high crime areas. When I started driving uber I thought of renewing it but never did. I haven’t shot a handgun in over 10 years and don’t really have the time to practice to get back to the level of proficiency that I think is necessary to carry a gun.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JeanOcelot0 said:


>


Yet another Subjugation tool in the arsenal the Rich use to keep the poor down.


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

if a passanger seats behind you and put a gun to your head it is actually better you don't have a gun on you...


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

If all guns are banned in the United States we’ll be just like the people in Mexico. They have no way to defend themselves when armed drug gangs break into their homes. The Mexican government is so corrupt. The only people they prosecute on weapons charges are are regular citizens, not drug gangs. The drug cartels pay the people in government. It happens. My wife is from Mexico I’ve heard lots of stories


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

ColonyMark said:


> If all guns are banned in the United States m


I’ve been hearing variations of this since I took my first firearm safety course in 1973, but only from paranoid gun owners and the NRA, which keeps this misinformation campaign going to justify its existence. (I stopped my membership many years ago, because the NRA became an anti-American organization that now exists only to make itself money by scaring people with nonsense.) 

Nobody is planning to take your guns or ban all guns in the U.S. Please stop wasting energy worrying about it.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

HonoluluHoku said:


> I’ve been hearing variations of this since I took my first firearm safety course in 1973, but only from paranoid gun owners and the NRA, which keeps this misinformation campaign going to justify its existence. (I stopped my membership many years ago, because the NRA became an anti-American organization that now exists only to make itself money by scaring people with nonsense.)
> 
> Nobody is planning to take your guns or ban all guns in the U.S. Please stop wasting energy worrying about it.


The fables of the right are just as powerful as fables of the left.


----------



## 8675309 (Feb 18, 2016)

JeanOcelot0 said:


>


MDA - isn't that a tard drug?


----------



## BigBadBob (May 20, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> Great i will open carry mine tomorrow on all orders . I will put my door dash hat on as well .
> Wtf do they want to take away dd drivers guns ? Were not allowed to protect our self ?
> Quote of a future robber . ( rob this door dash driver there not allowed to carry guns safe havens )


When I got my CCW, the instructor told us that gun free zones are victim zones


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

BigBadBob said:


> When I got my CCW, the instructor told us that gun free zones are victim zones











DoorDashers, they're coming for your guns!


I'm not a gun owner so excuse my ignorance. I was always afraid I would shoot my dick off, can I assume the safety is on when you carry? How do you take the safety off and fire a shot with a gun pointed at your head? Always wondered about that. Note I am NOT anti-gun and not being critical of...




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

HonoluluHoku said:


> Nobody is planning to take your guns


BS. Some state governments have already banned certain types of firearms. If I take one of my firearms just 40 miles away I'd be guilty of a felony. Not only would the state enforcers take my firearm, they'd throw me in a cage, despite me doing nothing more than possessing an object. I didn't do anything violent. I didn't threatened any violence. On the contrary. I'm armed to be prepared for other's violence. 

Just this week, the Nevada governor signed a bill to ban homemade firearms. Don't expect a flood of people turning in their firearms. Do expect a flood of people who have never committed a violent crime to become potential felons. 

I've heard talk of banning all semi-automatic firearms. Over 3/4 of all handguns sold since the mid 1990's have been semi-automatic. 

I wonder when 3d printers will be banned.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

If you are so scared to walk out without a gun . You should stay home.We both glad you don’t work for me . I would not even hire you , if you need a gun to attend my customers . 
I don’t have any issue with guns for self defense in your property , but enter someone else’s premises, is just not acceptable for me .
It is not different that what you want to defend in YOUR property . I do not want an ARMED stranger entering my property.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

bsliv said:


> BS. Some state governments have already banned certain types of firearms. If I take one of my firearms just 40 miles away I'd be guilty of a felony. Not only would the state enforcers take my firearm, they'd throw me in a cage, despite me doing nothing more than possessing an object. I didn't do anything violent. I didn't threatened any violence. On the contrary. I'm armed to be prepared for other's violence.
> 
> Just this week, the Nevada governor signed a bill to ban homemade firearms. Don't expect a flood of people turning in their firearms. Do expect a flood of people who have never committed a violent crime to become potential felons.
> 
> ...


We should ban IDIOTS and that will solve the problems . Unfortunately they been reaching record numbers these days .


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

UberPotomac said:


> I do not want an ARMED stranger entering my property.


If it becomes illegal to carry a firearm onto another's private property, most law abiding people will obey. But its not the law abiding people you need to worry about.

If we had neighboring houses and you put up a sign that said, "No firearms in this house," and I put up a sign that said, "I'm heavily armed," who do you think would have a greater chance of a violent home invasion? 

Gun free zones are safe for the person with a gun.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

bsliv said:


> If it becomes illegal to carry a firearm onto another's private property, most law abiding people will obey. But its not the law abiding people you need to worry about.
> 
> If we had neighboring houses and you put up a sign that said, "No firearms in this house," and I put up a sign that said, "I'm heavily armed," who do you think would have a greater chance of a violent home invasion?
> 
> Gun free zones are safe for the person with a gun.


I keep hearing about the risk of home invasions that never happen . What really happens are school shootings by irresponsible gun owners .


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

UberPotomac said:


> I keep hearing about the risk of home invasions that never happen . What really happens are school shootings by irresponsible gun owners .


So all gun owners should be penalized for the actions of a few?
Should cars be banned because a few people drive recklessly?
Should alcohol be banned because a few get drunk and violent?
Should fast food be banned because some eat to much of it and die of a heart attack?
Should swimming pools be banned because some drown?
Should rope be banned because some people hang themselves?
Should baseball bats, hammers, gulf clubs, all be banned because they were used to kill people?
Should knives be banned because they were used to kill people?
Should doctors be banned because they have misdiagnosed people and killed them?

Why is it that law abiding citizens are punished because of the actions of criminals? Our penal system looks the other way when it comes to criminals, they often barely get a slap on the wrist. Criminals should not have arrest records containing hundreds of arrests, obviously they are a problem. But no society does not want to punish criminals, yet we will punish law abiding citizens because of the actions of criminals.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> So all gun owners should be penalized for the actions of a few?
> Should cars be banned because a few people drive recklessly?
> Should alcohol be banned because a few get drunk and violent?
> Should fast food be banned because some eat to much of it and die of a heart attack?
> ...


The problem is that you guys talk about “ abiding citizens” but never actually define them .
Most people do not have an issue with someone owning a gun as long as they are licensed , trained and responsible their their use . I would required an insurance policy for any gun owner . If you are an “ abiding citizen “ it should not be a problem , but if you are NOT or your son and daughter manage to get their hands to your gun and kills innocent people , younot only go to jail, you will lose everything you have . That will fe a deterrent to separate law abiding from non abiding citizens .


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

UberPotomac said:


> The problem is that you guys talk about “ abiding citizens” but never actually define them .
> Most people do not have an issue with someone owning a gun as long as they are licensed , trained and responsible their their use . I would required an insurance policy for any gun owner . If you are an “ abiding citizen “ it should not be a problem , but if you are NOT or your son and daughter manage to get their hands to your gun and kills innocent people , younot only go to jail, you will lose everything you have . That will fe a deterrent to separate law abiding from non abiding citizens .


Law abiding citizens = Person without a criminal record, person that naturally tries to do the right thing and follow the law.

Of course one could argue no one is completely law biding as everyone I'm sure by the age of 12 has broke some law in some way. Think there is a book out there titled "Three Felonies a Day" showing the average person unknowingly commits 3 felonies a day because of our vague laws.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> Law abiding citizens = Person without a criminal record, person that naturally tries to do the right thing and follow the law.
> 
> Of course one could argue no one is completely law biding as everyone I'm sure by the age of 12 has broke some law in some way. Think there is a book out there titled "Three Felonies a Day" showing the average person unknowingly commits 3 felonies a day because of our vague laws.


Having an unlincensed gun make non abiding ?
Unpaid parking tickets , made you non abiding?
Allowing your teenage kid acces to tie guns make you “ abiding or not abiding” ? You see my issues . It always a grey are when it comes with guns.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

MtchMych said:


> I am retired law enforcement and under the Federal Law Enforcement Officers Safety Act, it is strongly encouraged, especially in KY, for all retired officers be armed at all times. Take it as it is.


Yea? But see thats a double standard. If a retired LEO who is carrying decided to deliver for an app delivery service and somehow finds themselves in a situation where someone points a gun at them and says, "give me your money" and you shoot them, the media will play it out as "Well he used to be a cop so it is ok". If it was someone with a carry permit but was not a cop or never a cop, they will paint the individual as a barely educated derelict who doesn't even know how to shoot.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

I certainly could not drive around with a gun and a hostler attached to my hip, that sound incredibly uncomfortable. And I surely would not have that gun off safety. I think I'll just stick to safe areas and let you boys play cowboy.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

HonoluluHoku said:


> I’ve been hearing variations of this since I took my first firearm safety course in 1973, but only from paranoid gun owners and the NRA, which keeps this misinformation campaign going to justify its existence. (I stopped my membership many years ago, because the NRA became an anti-American organization that now exists only to make itself money by scaring people with nonsense.)
> 
> Nobody is planning to take your guns or ban all guns in the U.S. Please stop wasting energy worrying about it.


I’m not worried about it. Just giving my opinion on what could theoretically happen.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

UberPotomac said:


> I keep hearing about the risk of home invasions that never happen . What really happens are school shootings by irresponsible gun owners .


How many school children are injured by firearms per year? Would having responsible gun owners in schools lower that number?

Home invasions never happen? As a victim of one, I can assure you they happen. The US Dept. of Justice reports the average number of home invasions per year was 1,030,000 between 1994 and 2010. 38% of assaults and 60% of rapes occur during home invasions. 

Whether it is workplace violence, home invasions, car jacking, armed robbery, rape, or any of a number of other crimes, responsible people need to take control and arm themselves with the best available preventive measures.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

AR 15 as a preventive measure? 
Give me a break . I recognize there is places were gun culture is common and most people are familiar with their use.
Let’s also recognize that there is a lot unqualified people with access to gun than there are a danger to all and to themselves . 
Unregulated access to gun , is the reason we have all this killings. More guns , more deaths , and until many of you loose a sibling , you won’t agree.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

UberPotomac said:


> AR 15 as a preventive measure?


Of the roughly 11,000 homicides by firearms, less than 500 were by a rifle. An AR15 is just one type of riffle. The AR15 is popular because it is easy to use due to its light weight and low recoil. But the round it fires is far from powerful. In fact, many states outlaw the round for deer hunting due to its low power and risk to only wounding the deer. The 5.56x45 and .223 typically use a 55 grain bullet. My pistol designed in 1911 typically uses a 230 grain bullet. A shotgun may have 600 grains of lead. But the AR15 looks scary. 

We can never create enough regulations to control evil people. Murder is banned. Some states will execute murderers. And yet those states still have murders.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

We can take their guns and allow law abiding citizen own guns the proper way . We need to send a clear message that , as soon as the gun left the manufacturer and Is on someone’s hand ir is THEIR responsability the damage that gun inflict . 
They must be charge the crimes committed with that gun and all guns must be trace to an owner . We cannot have numbered bank accounts but we can have unregistered guns ? 
Gun owners must be accountable for the guns .
The refusal is not about ownership is about being liable what their guns do . Honest gun owners should have nothing to worry .


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

UberPotomac said:


> We can take their guns and allow law abiding citizen own guns the proper way . We need to send a clear message that , as soon as the gun left the manufacturer and Is on someone’s hand ir is THEIR responsability the damage that gun inflict .
> They must be charge the crimes committed with that gun and all guns must be trace to an owner . We cannot have numbered bank accounts but we can have unregistered guns ?
> Gun owners must be accountable for the guns .
> The refusal is not about ownership is about being liable what their guns do . Honest gun owners should have nothing to worry .


If someone steals your car and kills someone with it should you be charged with murder?


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

UberPotomac said:


> We can take their guns and allow law abiding citizen own guns the proper way . We need to send a clear message that , as soon as the gun left the manufacturer and Is on someone’s hand ir is THEIR responsability the damage that gun inflict .
> They must be charge the crimes committed with that gun and all guns must be trace to an owner . We cannot have numbered bank accounts but we can have unregistered guns ?
> Gun owners must be accountable for the guns .
> The refusal is not about ownership is about being liable what their guns do . Honest gun owners should have nothing to worry .


How about we hold criminals liable for their crimes? If someone steals my shoes and robs a bank using my shoes, should I liable? If someone steals my unregistered car and runs over someone, should I be liable? 

Making a firearm is not magic. People have been making them in their workshops for hundreds of years. 3D printer tech will take that to the next level. 

If one has a registered firearm and uses it to commit a crime, how do you propose to track it back to the registered owner? Should we force criminals to leave the firearm at the scene of the crime?


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

bsliv said:


> How about we hold criminals liable for their crimes? If someone steals my shoes and robs a bank using my shoes, should I liable? If someone steals my unregistered car and runs over someone, should I be liable?
> 
> Making a firearm is not magic. People have been making them in their workshops for hundreds of years. 3D printer tech will take that to the next level.
> 
> If one has a registered firearm and uses it to commit a crime, how do you propose to track it back to the registered owner? Should we force criminals to leave the firearm at the scene of the crime?


You should be liable if you did not reported stolen . 
Of course if someone steal your gun you should not be liable but if you leave your gun on your kids reach or If you did not store that gun properly , you should be. Gun owner must came with that responsability attached. You can own a gun , but you are responsible for the it . 
How is that hard to understand ? 
again , you keep trying to find ways to have unregistered guns and we have a choice to make . Either we continue to see kids and innocent people slaughter to please a group that want unregulated gun ownership .


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

bsliv said:


> How about we hold criminals liable for their crimes? If someone steals my shoes and robs a bank using my shoes, should I liable? If someone steals my unregistered car and runs over someone, should I be liable?
> 
> Making a firearm is not magic. People have been making them in their workshops for hundreds of years. 3D printer tech will take that to the next level.
> 
> If one has a registered firearm and uses it to commit a crime, how do you propose to track it back to the registered owner? Should we force criminals to leave the firearm at the scene of the crime?


There is no unregistered cars unless is new in the showroom . The car does not drive out without being registered . Every used car has a last registered owner . Do you tell the DMV that you don’t want to register your car because someone may steal it and run someone over? 

On your last question , we can have ballistic of all gun manufacturer to trace bullets to guns and guns to gun owners . 
And that is exactly what some gun owners don’t want.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

UberPotomac said:


> There is no unregistered cars unless is new in the showroom


People get tickets for driving unregistered cars. A car only needs to be registered if driven on public streets.



UberPotomac said:


> Do you tell the DMV that you don’t want to register your car because someone may steal it and run someone over?


No. Why yearly registration? To collect fees. Do I want to pay yearly fees? No.



UberPotomac said:


> On your last question , we can have ballistic of all gun manufacturer to trace bullets to guns and guns to gun owners .


Some types of bullets do not allow ballistics (frangible, shot shells, etc.). A barrel in a handgun can be swapped in less than 5 minutes and sometimes as cheap as $25. Barrels also get worn out and will produce different patterns as they wear. Ballistics isn't always an exact science. Ballistics can prove a bullet wasn't fire from a specific barrel but the best it can do is provide a percent probability a specific bullet came from a specific barrel (not firearm). In no way does ballistics provide the means to show who fired the shot.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

bsliv said:


> People get tickets for driving unregistered cars. A car only needs to be registered if driven on public streets.
> 
> 
> No. Why yearly registration? To collect fees. Do I want to pay yearly fees? No.
> ...


Keep proving my point . You guys want to own guns that not trace to you . You expect us to trust you and reality prove otherwise .If there is a will , there is many way that guns can be restricted to use only by the owners . But you don’t want that amd the killing continues . At one point you’ll take responsability of the blood shed? But you more likely a Republican , and they never take responsability for anything .


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> If someone steals your car and kills someone with it should you be charged with murder?


Of course not , as long as you either reported stole or can prove you weren’t driving the car.
Still , if the criminal leaves the scenes and someone see it , the car will be trace to you .


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


>


Don't need a gun.

I'm a COG.

Aware of my surroundings.

Commuted to work through Compton and Gardena during the height of the Rodney King riots.

Delivered in South Gate and Signall Hill after midnight until I figured out it was not profitable.

Seems that an old Buick with a V8 and heavy duty bumpers seems unattractive to criminals.

Over 5,000 deliveries and I have not even had to brandish my finger nail clipper.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

UberPotomac said:


> Keep proving my point . You guys want to own guns that not trace to you . You expect us to trust you and reality prove otherwise .If there is a will , there is many way that guns can be restricted to use only by the owners . But you don’t want that amd the killing continues . At one point you’ll take responsability of the blood shed? But you more likely a Republican , and they never take responsability for anything .


With freedom comes responsibility. But I will not take responsibility for another's poor choices. I'll take responsibility for my actions and non-actions. I won't try to force others to live by my standards. I will try to force my government to abide by the restrictions set upon it by the Bill of Rights.

You're right about if there is a will, there is a way. There are many ways to create one's own firearms. There are several ways to change the ballistics from one's firearm. Even worse, one can take fertilizer and destroy a large building, no firearm required. 

The item you continually overlook, criminals don't obey laws. So all we need is more laws? 

If you believe any group "never takes responsibility for anything," you're not worthy of my time.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

bsliv said:


> With freedom comes responsibility. But I will not take responsibility for another's poor choices. I'll take responsibility for my actions and non-actions. I won't try to force others to live by my standards. I will try to force my government to abide by the restrictions set upon it by the Bill of Rights.
> 
> You're right about if there is a will, there is a way. There are many ways to create one's own firearms. There are several ways to change the ballistics from one's firearm. Even worse, one can take fertilizer and destroy a large building, no firearm required.
> 
> ...


Truth hurts .Small price to pay compared with the amount of senseless killing that keep happening just to acomódate a group of unregulated gun owners . Enjoy while it last because the day is coming where “ your group” will be hold accountable.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

UberPotomac said:


> Truth hurts .Small price to pay compared with the amount of senseless killing that keep happening just to acomódate a group of unregulated gun owners . Enjoy while it last because the day is coming where “ your group” will be hold accountable.


When will your group be held accountable for the tens of thousands of vehicle deaths per year?


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

bsliv said:


> When will your group be held accountable for the tens of thousands of vehicle deaths per year?


Is not “ my group “ is everyone’s issue and just curious , what is your solution? 
Suspending registration, license and insurance requirements and let anyone drive free unregulated ?

May be color counters and segregation too?
Nothing surprise me anymore .


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

bsliv said:


> When will your group be held accountable for the tens of thousands of vehicle deaths per year?


Accidents versus targeted murders?


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Judge and Jury said:


> Accidents versus targeted murders?


Just as dead.

There are roughly 11,000 firearm homicides per year. There are roughly 38,000 vehicle deaths per year. Heart disease kills about 650,000 per year, a lot due to lack of exercise or diet. Get people out of cars will save direct fatalities, reduce heart disease and reduce cancers. Covid has killed over 600,000. 

Firearm fatalities are just a drop in the bucket compared to these preventable deaths. On the other hand, firearms are used defensively between 60,000 and 2,500,000 time per year. That's a lot of potential saving of life. 

Self defense isn't the primary reason I own firearms.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

bsliv said:


> Just as dead.
> 
> There are roughly 11,000 firearm homicides per year. There are roughly 38,000 vehicle deaths per year. Heart disease kills about 650,000 per year, a lot due to lack of exercise or diet. Get people out of cars will save direct fatalities, reduce heart disease and reduce cancers. Covid has killed over 600,000.
> 
> ...


We can start with firearms and stop multiple schools and public shooting . That will be a good start . Then we can talk about car accidents and any other issues you have solutions for.
Unbelievable how far some chose to go to justify the unjustifiable to make themselves feel they can buy courage at the gun store . No amount of guns will accomplish that . If they cannot face daily life without a gun, I suggest stay home .


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

UberPotomac said:


> I keep hearing about the risk of home invasions that never happen . What really happens are school shootings by irresponsible gun owners .


Home invasions never happen?









12-year-old shoots, kills home intruder after armed robbery leaves grandmother wounded, police say


After the boy's grandmother was shot by masked intruders during the home invasion, the 12-year-old opened fire on the suspects in self-defense, police said.




www.google.com













Three armed men broke into a gun enthusiast's home. The sheriff says he shot them one-by-one.


A neighbor helped hold the third intruder at gunpoint until deputies arrived.




www.google.com













Guns Saved These Americans From Assault and Robbery in July


In the wake of tragic mass shootings, such as those occurring in recent days in El Paso, Texas, and Dayton, Ohio, it’s understandable that the nation would search for answers. It’s easy to blame the tools used in the killings and call for measures that would broadly restrict public access to...




www.heritage.org





the vast majority of lawful gun owners never use their weapons.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

ColonyMark said:


> Home invasions never happen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If lawful gun owner are the god guys , what is your problem to make sure guns don’t get to the wrong hands ?
Gun owners also want to be anonymous and that is not sustainable . We need Ballistics and 
Guns owner database and everyone gun traced to their rightful owner . 
Heavy penalties for damages inflicted with guns including fines and restitution. 
Making sure irresponsible gun owners go broke for their careless .


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I’m not sure what you mean by anonymous. I bought my gun at a gun store. It is registered. If a police officer officer looks up the serial number on my gun it comes back to me.
Do you agree if someone steals your car then goes out and runs someone over, you should be so heavily fined that you go broke? 
seems like you are more angry with gun owners than you are with the criminals that go out robbing and murdering people.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

ColonyMark said:


> Then it should be perfectly logical that if someone steals your car then goes out and run somebody over and kills them, you should be fine so heavily that you go broke?


That is the law right now . You are responsible for whoever drive your car on your insurance .
What is wrong with that ?


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

UberPotomac said:


> That is the law right now . You are responsible for whoever drive your car on your insurance .
> What is wrong with that ?


That is NOT the law. Please show me something that says I’m responsible for someone stealing my car.
I googled it:
*If your vehicle was stolen* and damaged in an *accident*, you *will have* to file a claim under *your* own insurance policy to recover compensation. This *will* likely be *the*same for *accident* victims as *the*owner of *the stolen vehicle* is generally not *liable* for any injuries or damages caused by *the* thief.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

ColonyMark said:


> That is NOT the law. Please show me something that says I’m responsible for someone stealing my car.
> I googled it:
> *If your vehicle was stolen* and damaged in an *accident*, you *will have* to file a claim under *your* own insurance policy to recover compensation. This *will* likely be *the*same for *accident* victims as *the*owner of *the stolen vehicle* is generally not *liable* for any injuries or damages caused by *the* thief.


You are responsible to prove that was stolen .The burden is on you . You’ll be the first one that get arrested and questioned.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

UberPotomac said:


> You are responsible to prove that was stolen .The burden is on you . You’ll be the first one that get arrested and questioned.


When guns are outlawed, only outlaws will have guns.

Seems if you wanna protect your family from outlaws, a law abiding citizen who buys a gun on the black market is now designated as an outlaw.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Judge and Jury said:


> When guns are outlawed, only outlaws will have guns.
> 
> Seems if you wanna protect your family from outlaws, a law abiding citizen who buys a gun on the black market is now designated as an outlaw.


Has anyone here suggest we outlaw all guns?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> Has anyone here suggest we outlaw all guns?


This forum represents an infinitesimal percentage of the electorate.

Large portions of the voting public are clamoring for the elimination of guns in private hands.

Suggest you climb out from under your rock and experience which way the wind is blowing.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Judge and Jury said:


> When guns are outlawed, only outlaws will have guns.
> 
> Seems if you wanna protect your family from outlaws, a law abiding citizen who buys a gun on the black market is now designated as an outlaw.


Come on !!! You can fo better , 
I am not running scare with you argument . 
No one want to outlaw guns , is actually tjhe opposite. Me need tu regulate and trace guns , to preserve the right of law abiding citizens to own guns . These “ no rules “ whstabiut is costing to many innocent lives just ti feed a few egos.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

UberPotomac said:


> Come on !!! You can fo better ,
> I am not running scare with you argument .
> No one want to outlaw guns , is actually tjhe opposite. Me need tu regulate and trace guns , to preserve the right of law abiding citizens to own guns . These “ no rules “ whstabiut is costing to many innocent lives just ti feed a few egos.


And if the government turns dictatorial?

And guns are confiscated and owners and their families are sent to re-education camps.

Seems you are thinking short term while recent developments in the political arena seem to indicate a large percentage of the population are inclined to totalitarian policies.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

UberPotomac said:


> You are responsible to prove that was stolen .The burden is on you . You’ll be the first one that get arrested and questioned.


You are either trying to be funny or you’re ignorant.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberPotomac said:


> You are responsible for whoever drive your car on your insurance .


yeah, no. Nice try, tho. Whomever has PERMISSION to drive the car from the owner......maybe.

otherwise, nope. And, please, don't bring minors into the equation.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> This forum represents an infinitesimal percentage of the electorate.
> 
> Large portions of the voting public are clamoring for the elimination of guns in private hands.
> 
> Suggest you climb out from under your rock and experience which way the wind is blowing.


I take umbrage with your estimation of "Large". 

YES there is a percentage of American Citizens who do say that. But large?


Bet its less than .001% 


stop being such a fraidy sheep and engage the real issues.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

ColonyMark said:


> I’m not sure what you mean by anonymous. I bought my gun at a gun store. It is registered. If a police officer officer looks up the serial number on my gun it comes back to me.
> Do you agree if someone steals your car then goes out and runs someone over, you should be so heavily fined that you go broke?
> seems like you are more angry with gun owners than you are with the criminals that go out robbing and murdering people.


You are wrong . I don’t have any issue with you or anyone buying a gun, registered and be a responsible gun owner . In case you change your mind ,I just want that gun trace to you in case someone use to hurt others or commit a crime . It will be YOUR responsibility to keep that gun on a safe place and fir propper use . That’s all . YPU must be responsible and liable for who and how that gun is use .


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Gun owners want to be call responsible , why are so scared to guns trace to them ?
Why they create this theatre of “what about” to not have to registered the guns


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

guano said:


> if a passanger seats behind you and put a gun to your head it is actually better you don't have a gun on you...


Explain how it is worse if you do please ?


UberPotomac said:


> We should ban IDIOTS and that will solve the problems . Unfortunately they been reaching record numbers these days .


I know right ? The White House is teeming with them currently .


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

radikia said:


> Explain how it is worse if you do please ?
> 
> I know right ? The White House is teeming with them currently .


Always, not currently.

The last group of clowns were stuiperest.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> YES there is a percentage of American Citizens who do say that. But large?


maybe they were confused a clear majority of American's want reasonable gun control laws. The ones that exist, enforced and universal background checks etc. THAT percent is > 70% in every poll I've seen. 

But to take guns away, yeah that is a sliver of a percent.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Judge and Jury said:


> And if the government turns dictatorial?
> 
> And guns are confiscated and owners and their families are sent to re-education camps.
> 
> Seems you are thinking short term while recent developments in the political arena seem to indicate a large percentage of the population are inclined to totalitarian policies.


Anyone who even suggests this has shown to be totally down the rabbit hole. As has been pointed out repeatedly very few Americans want the government to knock on your door and confiscate your guns. Re-education camps? LMAO. You are just another paranoid gun owner spreading BS theories. I mean this is just embarrassing.


----------

